# What bows got your attention....



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

For 2017? Now that everything's released (as far as I know) what one has you considering pulling out your credit card? 

I'm not switching from Xpedition anytime soon, but after shooting the PSE Evolve I was very impressed. I actually liked it more than the Reign myself. I'd definitely put that one in the "must shoot" category before purchasing a new bow this year. 

Anyone else got one in their sights?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I liked the looks of the Evolve also. The Prime Centergy has my attention as well.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I have a Reign on order, Very impressed. I shot quite a few bows before I decided but I didn't shoot the Evolve.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I got one of these pretty 'lil things last year and would highly recommend them to anyone looking for a new bow.
http://www.mathewsinc.com/bows/hunting/no-cam-htx/detail








<----<<<


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Joe you still got that old thing .


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The new Prime lineup is really intriguing, I cannot say these are new ideas but we now have the tech, tools and materials to execute them, plus I can still use my old press on them! Otherwise a big yawn. Then again we are in an evolutionary stage not revolutionary...IMO


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Based on Joe's prior record get back with him in 2023 or so!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

stickbow shooter said:


> Joe you still got that old thing .


May have turned a year old this year, but you have to admit that she sure is purdy! Still virgin too ... didn't draw on a single deer last season!


454casull said:


> Based on Joe's prior record get back with him in 2023 or so!


.... more like 2034. Shot the 1997 Darton Cyclone up until I arrowed an 8 point with her in 2015! I will be 76, but my goal is to still be climbing trees and shooting the No-cam in 2034! 
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

And by that time we will have put more money into strings, cables and other stuff than the bow originally cost!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Can't go wrong with the No cam. Sweet shooting bow.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

stickbow shooter said:


> The Prime Centergy has my attention as well.


Yes, I liked the centergy a lot.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I shot it a few times, the draw cycle was different but I liked it. Dead in the hand ,quite and I could hold it dead nuts and had a awesome back wall.There are a couple of reviews on you tube that opened my eyes on nock travel and torque on this bow.Prime seems to have there stuff together, especially on this bow. I am thinking a 40 -50 lb. one. It should be great for my shoulders.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Xpedition Denali and PSE Carbon Air 34 ECS.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I do not have the $ for a new bow but if i did I'd be looking into anything Elite. I shot in league last winter and picked up a guy's Elite 32 and was shooting 12's and it wasn't even my bow !! Quietest and smoothest bow i have ever shot. Felt like i could've held that bow back for as long as needed, FOREVER....


----------



## TKZ Outdoors (Sep 11, 2015)

Michigan made Moxie Archery. Made some noise at the ATA. Sweet shooting


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've shot all the new bows on the past few weeks and there are several very nice shooting bows out this year! At the top of the list for me is the Halon 32/6 and Halon 6. Next was the PSE Evolve. Then the Bowtech Reign. Prime was next. That's just what I preferred but they all shoot nice! I shot the new Elite, but it didn't feel good to me and the Hoyt Defiant was near the bottom as well. Needless to say, I ended up buying a year old Halon 6!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

dewy6068 said:


> I shot the new Elite, but it didn't feel good to me


I doubt they're going to feel good to many once they see the price tag!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

wolverines said:


> I doubt they're going to feel good to many once they see the price tag!!!


True! They are all way too expensive!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

They all have my attention, but not nearly enough to pull me away from my Xpedition Xcentric. Not even close.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I'm going to fix up an old Darton SL50. 

For guys my age that basically shooting traditional.

It was either that or more time with the recurve but decided it would be fun to shoot a deer with the same bow my ancestors were using. The SL 50.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> They all have my attention, but not nearly enough to pull me away from my Xpedition Xcentric. Not even close.


I'm liking the Denali more than the Xcentric


----------



## maverick II (Mar 4, 2017)

All you guys live in michigan, try giving an all manufactured all made bow like the darton, 3800 or the new maverick II a look, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I shot Dartons for almost 35 years! When kicking around the idea for a new bow I called Darton and asked if they were ever going to replace cable slides with pulleys. I was told "Nope! Engineers aren't looking at upgrading here at all".  Soooo... I went with the Mathews No-Cam. 
<----<<<


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

Word on the street is Darton has something up there sleeve for next year.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

The Moxie Gunny has my full attention. Shot it yesterday and really enjoyed it. Here's a new commercial for moxie for this who may not know who they are.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Golden Arrow II said:


> Word on the street is Darton has something up there sleeve for next year.


Just watched a hunting show on pursuit & they had darton bows. Slick looking rigs, to bad I didn't catch name of show


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

2 bows, both trad. Cari-bow, and Schaefer Silvertips, both stunning


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> May have turned a year old this year, but you have to admit that she sure is purdy! Still virgin too ... didn't draw on a single deer last season!
> 
> .... more like 2034. Shot the 1997 Darton Cyclone up until I arrowed an 8 point with her in 2015! I will be 76, but my goal is to still be climbing trees and shooting the No-cam in 2034!
> <----<<<


Sound like me. Still shooting my 1997/98? ZMax-Lite. Can't quite bring myself to shell out any cash to replace something that works so well.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I've shot them all. Nothing tempted me to hang up my old Outback. I had a Prime In that came....but there's just something about the 2004-2006 Mathews bows that just do it for me. Could be the camo, the minimalist design, the ease in which they turn, etc.

All I know, when measured up to everything new in the category that matters, my scores on NFAA target faces stay the same.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I've shot them all. Nothing tempted me to hang up my old Outback. I had a Prime In that came....but there's just something about the 2004-2006 Mathews bows that just do it for me. Could be the camo, the minimalist design, the ease in which they turn, etc.
> 
> All I know, when measured up to everything new in the category that matters, my scores on NFAA target faces stay the same.


I had an outback that was slow, but it shot and carried awsome. I miss that bow. I traded it in and it didn't last long on the rack. Also had a Switchback which I liked.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

stickbow shooter said:


> I had an outback that was slow, but it shot and carried awsome. I miss that bow. I traded it in and it didn't last long on the rack. Also had a Switchback which I liked.


The Switchback was one of their best. Loved that bow.


----------

